# Google calendar on android tablet



## davedhud (Sep 7, 2011)

When accessing Google Calendar via Google Chrome on an Andoid tablet she is faced with
'*Do you want to add this calendar?
*Would you like yo transfer access from [email protected] and add calendar:Waz Group?
Yes add this calendar No, do not add this calendar'
Accepting 'No...' although my wife can see the calendar she is no longer able to create any events.
The address given above the calendar is
www.google.com/calendar/render?cid=...336711793a7cd3e05#g|week-2+222874+22881+22876
This leads me to believe that a samuel has, in some way, hijacked the calendar.
Any help with sorting this out would be much appreciated.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

1) Sounds like you need to contact Tech Support at Northwestern.edu.

2) You might want to consider removing that email address in order to help avoid getting inundated with SPAM.


----------



## davedhud (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for your help.
I have just e-mailed [email protected] hopefully they may be able to help.

You suggest 'removing that email address'. I assume you mean a-samuel's. It is not in our address book, we have no contact information, the address only occurred in the initial 'invitation' and, now, in the address of my wife's calendar.

I was considering deleting (somehow?) the current calendar and re-loading it with my wife's google account and password. However I'm not sure this is possible nor that it will eliminate mr samuel.

Cheers
Dave H


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

You're welcome.


----------

